# Sgi



## Msteele (Apr 19, 2012)

Headed down there 3rd weekend in June.  This is will be my second trip there.  Loved it 2 years ago.  What kind of fish will be coming in?  Going to do some crabbing with the kids and any kind of fishing.  Anyone else going to be down there?
Taking the Sea Ark down with me.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 19, 2012)

June is a great month. You will pretty much get to fish for whatever you like. The only fish that will be thinning are the pompano but I have caught a fair amount of them early in the month. Plenty of trout in the surf. I like a small floating jerkbait or fluke weightless the last hour of dark.


----------



## Msteele (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Dustin.  Come on down and fish.  Last time down all we had to do was follow the birds.  Caught tons of ladies, catfish, some big Spanish, and some big trout.  Never caught a red though.  I'll fix that on this trip.  It was in August and HOT last time we were there.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 20, 2012)

August is a little tough at times. I've started going in August the last few years because they drop the prices down to fall levels. I have had to adjust on how I fish certain places. Some places that are good in the morning at others times are very very good afternoon spots in August and and reverse of that also.

One of my favorite spots in June is the very east end. I have caught spanish, reds, trout, and more sharks than you can deal with. Also have hooked tarpon but never beached one. I'll just net bait (ly's/threadfins) and fish them in a manner of ways. You can drift them under a float for spanish and maybe tarpon or bottom fish them to catch the others. I usually fish around what they call the "bird rack" right inside the tip.


----------



## Msteele (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks again.  I fished Sike's cut, some of the coves inside the east end(state park), flats out around Carrabelle and followed the huge schools of bait fish and birds last time.  The wind and water was ruff the hole time that week also.  I had some numbers around dog island and couldn't get near them from the weather conditions.  It was so hot we could only fish till 10am then it was time to go in.  It was a wopping 90 degrees at 6am in the mornings.  I'm hoping to get a top installed before heading down.


----------

